# When will it happen?



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Was just thinking the other day....I know dangerous to do.

When will the world get to hear what 200dB is like for car audio?



Date/time and equipment needed for such a day.....









Scott (is it even possible) B


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Probably never since the atmosphere has a theoretical maximum sound pressure level of 194db. That is unless we figure out a way to start doing pressure wave fronts (think nuclear bombs, shockwaves, etc) rather than actual sound waves in our reproduction during sound competitions. 

200db has been done before.....under water.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

200dB = 1 on Richter scale. 

You would need appx 63 pounds of TNT (don't try this at home).


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

This sound like a job for the Mythbusters... or are they out of business? Then again, that episode where they rigged a diaphram to the drive shaft only hit around 150, iirc.


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

Hispls said:


> 200dB = 1 on Richter scale.
> 
> You would need appx 63 pounds of TNT (don't try this at home).


um, wow! You learn something new every day.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah, but they hit that 150 db on myth busters at 15Hz, right before the windshield blew out...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

you could pressurize the cabin and introduce certain gas mixtures to help aid the spl. The biggest issue would be the stability of the woofer.


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

wont happen


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

boarder124 said:


> yeah, but they hit that 150 db on myth busters at 15Hz, right before the windshield blew out...


Was that the same episode they put the huge 6 foot woofer in the back of the station wagon and attempted to just move the cone up and down?

That's the only episode I saw concerning car audio, and that's the only part I remember, and from that, I can't justify that as "testing" anything concerning car audio on mythbusters part.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

There was another episode where some moron claimed his subs managed to vibrate the trigger of his AK-47 enough to fire off a round. 
They got some getto hoopty with a "crazy loud" set-up and busted the myth(aka a really bad longshot defense in a murder trial) 
I think it was the only episode I actually watched, never felt the need to watch any others, after that.


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

SHAGGS said:


> There was another episode where some moron claimed his subs managed to vibrate the trigger of his AK-47 enough to fire off a round.
> They got some getto hoopty with a "crazy loud" set-up and busted the myth(aka a really bad longshot defense in a murder trial)
> I think it was the only episode I actually watched, never felt the need to watch any others, after that.


You know, there are way too many factors in vehicles to actually prove that, unless they used the exact setup that the car had.

Anything short of actually using that guys exact vehicle would actually be sort of pointless.

Funny how little the mythbusters guys actually know. :laugh:


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

So what's the point. You can't listen to it enjoyably. Just put on a pair of decent cans crank it up and blow your ears. Maybe I'm just too old.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

squeak9798 said:


> Probably never since the atmosphere has a theoretical maximum sound pressure level of 194db. That is unless we figure out a way to start doing pressure wave fronts (think nuclear bombs, shockwaves, etc) rather than actual sound waves in our reproduction during sound competitions.
> 
> 200db has been done before.....under water.


Navy sonic weapon that killed all the merpeople


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The real Subzero said:


> you could pressurize the cabin and introduce certain gas mixtures to help aid the spl.


Like acetylene, oxygen, and a match?



The real Subzero said:


> The biggest issue would be the stability of the woofer.


Damn skippy


----------



## cornholio (May 13, 2012)

The chineese have long surpassed 200 db... You can have 300db for the low low price of $35!

5 Sound Tone 300nu llC arV anTru ckBo atHo rnSir enSpeak erAla rm PASyst emM ic1 | eBay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> Placement on Vehicle: *Rear*


 ^^^^

duh ... No ****


----------

